#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  (Request) Need "Technical calculation and estimate' manhour manual"

## Mrgod

I am needing "Technical calculation and estimate' manhour manual", if somebody has


Please share it. Thank for advanceSee More: (Request) Need "Technical calculation and estimate' manhour manual"

----------


## aseptman

me too sir

----------


## tieunguu

Please share this book to me also. Thanks so much. My email: hoangtucat_ntn@yahoo.com

----------


## josefreitas

pls share

----------


## superandy

It' really a useful book: please share it!!!

Regards
Superandy

----------


## mobek

If you google the title you'd have found this book. Here's the link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tieunguu

Thanks my friend but this book is empty values table document.  :Smile: .

----------


## superandy

Dear friends,

no news about the above book?

Please help us to find it....

Regards
Superandy

----------


## magdyharby1

dear colleges

this is the download link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## superandy

Dear friend magdyharby1,

thanks for the effort, but what you posted isn't the book requested!!

Regards
Superandy

----------


## superandy

Dear friends,

no news about the above book?

Please help me to find it.

Regards
Superandy

----------


## superandy

Dear friends,

nobody can help to find the above book?

Please.

Regards
Superandy

----------


## aseptman

This may be the book but I do not have the electronic version can anyone upload the same
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Dear friends,
> 
> no news about the above book?
> 
> Please help me to find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Superandy



See More: (Request) Need "Technical calculation and estimate' manhour manual"

----------


## superandy

Dear friend, the book is the right one: but the documents (tables, chart and so on) are empty.

It's only a demo without values (as example, manhour rates), so you can download for free.

We need the real book!!

Thanks
Superandy

----------


## superandy

Any news about the book?

Regards
Superandy

----------


## *sessizlik

if anybody have a this book pls share on there

----------


## Budiana

Thank you magdyharby1

----------


## patatinapiccolina

does anyone have information or downloading links for the following books ?

- Technical calculation and estimator's man hours manual by Marko Bulic
- Piping Manhour Manual for Industrial Construction by Norm Goodings
- Pipefitter estimator by Norm Goodings

I have been looking in all the web but without results.

Thanks in advance

----------


## bulabi2000

I need too..thanks.

----------


## Yuri47

> dear colleges
> 
> this is the download link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very interesting book, but ... "no such file"  :Frown:

----------


## benson-stanley

Here you go :

Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with Values!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## benson-stanley

Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with Values!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ghannam88

Kindly upload the book again as the link is not working

----------


## keenkeem

could any be nice enough to send me a copy of that book thx. kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## koparan

can you upload again please

See More: (Request) Need "Technical calculation and estimate' manhour manual"

----------


## jkoe13

could you please upload the document again?

----------

